# Anadrol 50????



## skaterboy3234 (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay, So I bought Anadrol 50. I plan on Running this for 6 weeks with 50mgs a day. Can anyone give me some tips, or what I could be Expecting, Im running 5,8 140 lbs


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 25, 2010)

Expect to get bloated like a balloon, increase in strength, and then a loss of all your gains.  Anadrol is not meant to be run alone, much yet used for a first cycle.  If you are to scared to pin, you are not ready to use AAS.  

If you want advice on how to run a first cycle, read the stickies.  If you still have questions there after, come back and we'll try and point you in the right direction.  Post all your stats, including age, bf%, diet, etc.


/V


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Expect to get bloated like a balloon, increase in strength, and then a loss of all your gains.  Anadrol is not meant to be run alone, much yet used for a first cycle.  If you are to scared to pin, you are not ready to use AAS.
> 
> If you want advice on how to run a first cycle, read the stickies.  If you still have questions there after, come back and we'll try and point you in the right direction.  Post all your stats, including age, bf%, diet, etc.
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## blergs. (Nov 25, 2010)

i agree with abouve read stickys but from what you posted i do have a few statments:
*your too light and have not been lifing long enuff to safely use steroids (tendons ect are weak and this may cause injery when muscle grows)

* you dont seem to have much knowladge of steroids and should put in MONTHS of research into all of the basic ones along with stack and PCT and other peoples exp with them.

* A50 along for 6 weeks is a shitty cycle

now my op.
I can use 1000mg test ew, 100mg dbol ed, tren, winny,deca ect. but even just 25mg ed for a couple weeks made me feel like total crap with anadrol50, this isnot the same for every one and i DONOT rec you take the above doses, just trying to make a point.
BTW i wont touch drol/A50 now.

I would rec somthing i use in a mild stack (WHEN READY AND TRUST ME YOUR NOT JUST YET) 400-500mg (GP/geneza I like) testcyp ew for 12 weeks and 40mg tbol ed for 4-6weeks then PCT starting one week after last shot of testcyp.

if you dont know what PCT is then look it up its VERY important. 
also HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 25, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Expect to get bloated like a balloon, increase in strength, and then a loss of all your gains.  Anadrol is not meant to be run alone, much yet used for a first cycle.  If you are to scared to pin, you are not ready to use AAS.
> 
> If you want advice on how to run a first cycle, read the stickies.  If you still have questions there after, come back and we'll try and point you in the right direction.  Post all your stats, including age, bf%, diet, etc.
> 
> ...



Listen to V. This is good advice. Plus his arm probably weighs 140 lbs.


----------



## skaterboy3234 (Nov 25, 2010)

lol, I know what pct is. I expect to run clomid after my cycle for 3 weeks to try to keep my gains.


----------



## skaterboy3234 (Nov 25, 2010)

My diet, 150 grams of protein, 430 grams of carbs, 50 gs of fat and 4000 calories


----------



## MDR (Nov 25, 2010)

Anadrol is not for you.  Listen to Victor.  Again, how old are you?


----------



## Life (Nov 25, 2010)

Jesus you only weigh 140lbs and you want to start a cycle? What the fuck man.

You don't need a cycle you need to eat.

40 bucks says the guy is under 21.


----------



## Marat (Nov 25, 2010)

skaterboy3234 said:


> My diet, 150 grams of protein, 430 grams of carbs, 50 gs of fat and 4000 calories



This is under 3000 calories.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 26, 2010)

eat skinny bitch eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I fuck bitches bigger than you lol....EAT and wait 4 years then youll be over 21


----------



## Life (Nov 26, 2010)

Marat said:


> This is under 3000 calories.



Yeah I thought the math was off too, just didn't want to add it up. Maybe air has some caloric value.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 26, 2010)

skaterboy3234 said:


> Okay, So I bought Anadrol 50. I plan on Running this for 6 weeks with 50mgs a day. Can anyone give me some tips, or what I could be Expecting, Im running 5,8 140 lbs


 Skater,
There are very knowlegdable members on here who provide great advice. My suggestions is to take some of the post seriously and listen to the vets here.

I do not consider myself a vet but I do consider myself advanced.

Advice: Hold off on the Anadrol, get the diet in check, get the weight moving up some and take it slow. I am all up for using gear to get someone past a plateau but I am not very supportive when it comes to someone wanting to use gear because everyone else is. 

Please PM me and you have any questions.


----------



## bigpapa101 (Nov 26, 2010)

Anadrol is not for me but then again i know people that can take it with no problems but never by itself!!!  What you can expect with anadrol by itself if you can handle the sides, hope you dont get them like i do...i stick with my dbol.  Anyway for 6 weeks of A-bombs alone you are going to blow up like a damn baloon with alot of water weight and maybe gain around 20-25 pounds and then after your six weeks is up if you are not running some kind of test or something with it your going to loose atleast half if not more than what you gained.  Anadrol is not meant to be ran by itself only to kick start a cycle to build up weight and strength untill your other compounds kick in such as test E or C and so on.  Hope I helped some, but i would not advise running Anadrol alone it just a waist of gear and cash.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 27, 2010)

skaterboy3234 said:


> My diet, 150 grams of protein, 430 grams of carbs, 50 gs of fat and 4000 calories


trust me your not taking in 4000 cals ed and only at 140 unless you have thyroid issues in wich case got to doc ASAP and get your thyroid checked and protein aim for 200g min every day. i get about 250-300 when bulking .


----------



## blergs. (Nov 27, 2010)

bigpapa101 said:


> Anadrol is not for me but then again i know people that can take it with no problems but never by itself!!!  What you can expect with anadrol by itself if you can handle the sides, hope you dont get them like i do...i stick with my dbol.  Anyway for 6 weeks of A-bombs alone you are going to blow up like a damn baloon with alot of water weight and maybe gain around 20-25 pounds and then after your six weeks is up if you are not running some kind of test or something with it your going to loose atleast half if not more than what you gained.  Anadrol is not meant to be ran by itself only to kick start a cycle to build up weight and strength untill your other compounds kick in such as test E or C and so on.  Hope I helped some, but i would not advise running Anadrol alone it just a waist of gear and cash.


with drol if you put 25lb i dont think even half would be keps your lucky to keep a couple lbs.
aslo bloating up this this is NOT healthy for you. wach your blood pressure and heart.
and again DONT RUN IT ALONG OR ANYTHING RIGH NOW.
i already know you like 18 judgng by posts and the fact you keep ignoring us when we ask how old are you.


----------



## BigBird (Nov 29, 2010)

I ran Anadrol alone back in 1995 (at 19 yrs old thought I knew what I was doing).  I ran it for about 5 weeks.  Weight went from 161 - 180.  My pecs resembled "Arnold's" but then I deflated quick, fast and in a hurry and ended up smaller than I was before I started.  Definately a rude awakening and learning experience.  Very dumb of me.  It goes without saying but I obviously never ran the 'drol alone ever again.

Don't do it kid.


----------

